# Sevcon Gen4 and DVT can't create EDS file



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

what DVT version are you running ?


----------



## CinquinoEVZ (Dec 22, 2020)

cricketo said:


> what DVT version are you running ?


DVT Customer 2020.11 
According to the Help/About menu item.
It also says DLL version 2.3
TLC version 8.6

Hope this is helpful
CZ


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Any chance the firmware on your controller is newer than the DVT ?


----------



## CinquinoEVZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for the advise all of you. I have now installed the Version 2021.12a of DVT from Sevcon and now I have been able to generate the EDS file at my second attempt.
Thank you again.
CZ


----------

